# PURE CURIOSITY - Galatiels?



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

So this is a thread out of pure curiosity (I just have my one baby tiel, so no worries, I will not be secretly trying to have galatiels  ). So anyways, I just learned of Galahs not too long ago, but they are gorgeous! One day I would love to have one. I was reading online about them, and of course, I came across the Cockatiel Galah hybrid articles. So I have a few questions, out of PURE CURIOSITY. I promise. I do have horses though, and know all about mules and such, so the idea of bird hybrids is interesting I think. 

1. Do people ever purposely breed for Galatiels, or is it more of an, oops look what happened sort of situation?

2. Do they have health problems? I was reading that it should be expected that they would, but again, I relate to mules, and other than being sterile, they don't have other health issues that horses don't deal with too. Different sources were saying that it would be cruel to purposely breed, or allow tiels and Galahs to breed.

3. Are they infertile? Is it a case by case basis? Does anyone even know since they are not very common?

That's all  And anyone who has a Rose Breasted Cockatoo is lucky! I could see the desire for a hybrid, because you would get some (hopefully) sweet, purty birdies from two fabulous species  :galah: :grey tiel:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You know, I've never exactly seen one. I thought they were just photoshopped since I've only seen one picture of them and it's been the same


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

well - i saw a video of one. weird! i wouldn't think it was genetically possible for two birds of different species to succesfully breed 
they look cute though.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

http://talkingbirds.com.au/world-firsts/galatiel-php/
there's a video on this page ^


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Huh. Well didn't believe it until I saw that. Very interesting


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

No idea whether or not any were bred purposefully...I suspect so based on the high price they'd fetch. Although I read that the first one was a mistake. I don't think they've been around long enough to assess whether or not they might have health concerns. I would guess they'd be infertile.

Regarding galahs...I had one. He was adorable but such a little demon!!! I couldn't handle his amount of crazy. Not his fault at all, but he required more space and much more time than I had. I gave him away to an awesome family I know from another bird forum. I do miss him but I'm glad he's in a better home now. Taking on the responsibility of a large bird is something I thought I was ready for, but sadly I'm not. If I ever do it again in the future, I'll do it right. I'll wait until I own my own home and can have a huge indoor aviary. And ideally I'd like to get two that are bonded or at least tolerate each other well, so they can have a flock other than just me.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow, I didn't think this was possible. The baby is so cute! Sadly, she is willing to sell them  I would hate to see someone buying these birds just to make $$$


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Unfortunately its all about the money for some people.

He is gorgeous though.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I've seen a picture of them to, I can't say if they would be infertile or not but I have an apricot galah that's a cross from a corella and a galah and was told that he would be infertile. So I'm assuming they would be.
Though right now I'm trying to imagine how it's even possible for a little bird and larger one to mate lol


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

oooh can you post a photo of your apricot galah?


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Sure is interesting. I would imagine people would attempt to breed them for all the wrong reasons, and only have the money in mind. My pretty uneducated guess... lol... would be that they would be infertile too. I think they are cute too though! I just learned of those pink parakeets today too because someone here posted a photo I think (sorry I can't remember the actual name of them now for the life of me)... I'm usually not a pink person, but I sure seem to be attracted to pink birds! They are just so striking and certainly catch your eye. My guy has a pink beak and feet, and that actually kind of made me like him more  

Isn't it true too that Cockatiels and Galahs are the same family of birds but different species? But then to be a species they need to be classified as being able to reproduce viable offspring... so that would make sense if they could in rare cases reproduce, but then have infertile offspring. I was reading too that it further proved that Cockatiels are very closely related to Cockatoos. I find it all very interesting.... and I think the cross is very cute, but can see it going wrong when people try to force the issue at an attempt to make money; forcing the issue with two birds of such different size would not end well I am sure.

And moonchild, I hear what you're saying about big birds! My dad had an African Grey that he got as an adult/senior with several behavioral problems, but he grew to like my dad and no one else; I was young and never went near him. After he passed away, we got a sulfur crested Cockatoo who was a mess. He had broken his breast bone, began plucking his chest to the point that the previous owners would collar him, then he developed behavioral issues and the elderly couple could not handle him anymore. My dad felt bad and got him as a "rebound" from the Grey, and he was too much bird. He'd have been fine if my dad had had more time for him, but he worked so much that it was really hard. We thankfully found him a good family who absolutely adored him. After him I was pretty afraid of birds to be honest, but I ended up having wild birds in need essentially fall into my lap. After rehabbing a few and being devastated each time I had to set them free, I decided I needed a bird for keeps! Hence Finley  

After that novel, keep discussing!!! I think this hybrid topic is so interesting.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Technically, yes, cockatiels are cockatoos


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

I always thought that galahs and cockatiels were sort of from the same family to like you said. Galahs are great but yeh, sure are a lot of pink  I've seen some that are a darker pink than others though.

ollieandme, here's some pics of Buddy, he was a rehome and looks more like he takes after the galah side but his feathers are more of an orange colour. I have seen an apricot that looked more like a galah but the size of a corella


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

he's beautiful


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The first galatiel was a surprise to the breeder. I don't know whether there have been any more. I'm sure that there are people trying to breed them but I haven't heard of anyone succeeding at it.


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

Blue, your Buddy is just gorgeous! 

That's what I thought - the first was an accident. If you just search for images a bunch come up, but who knows what's real and not!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gonna guess it's pretty difficult to get a galah and a tiel to mate together :lol:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The original one has apparently been authenticated.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

It's funny cause I was saying not long ago that galahs are just giant tiels. I have't heard of a tiel breed with any other species of cockatoo either. I do believe that the galatiels were a complete accident. They're beautiful though


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's monstrous and unkind to force different species to breed, if it was indeed forced. It shouldn't be that way, but I suppose some people have become a little too curious.

Interesting, nonetheless.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

This one surely is gorgeous, I guess he is bigger in size than a normal cockatiel?


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

I absolutely agree that if it was done any other way than by complete accident (as in assuming they would never actually breed) is wrong. Even so, I would think that even if it was accidental, if it were me, I'd have separated them before they actually bred due to concern that one would get hurt. They are very pretty birds nonetheless. However, when it comes to breeding different species, like mules for example, I do not see a problem. Donkeys are not "forced" to breed horses, and will often readily do so, and so long as there is no more risk than what is always involved in breeding (ie size difference), I am OK with it. I feel the same with birds; if it is not forced and does not come with any greater risk, I suppose I would be alright with interspecies bird breeding. I just do not know if that is ever the case with birds. Good discussion so far!  Are there any other crosses of birds of different species? Domesticated birds that is? I know pigeons and doves have crossed, and I believe they are separate species too.


----------



## Finley13 (Oct 24, 2013)

bobobubu said:


> This one surely is gorgeous, I guess he is bigger in size than a normal cockatiel?


He is gorgeous! Looks bigger to me too, but hard to tell. Photos like that make me wonder if they are fake or not...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I think it's monstrous and unkind to force different species to breed, if it was indeed forced. It shouldn't be that way, but I suppose some people have become a little too curious.


Charvicki it was pure accident, the tiel was in the aviary with the galah and they took over a nestbox one year after bonding with each other. Then they actually had a baby hatch out. Birds aren't like dogs, they don't just mate with anyone so for this to ever work for a breeder, the two birds would have to bond to each other and if that were to happen, then they really aren't being forced to do anything.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's fine then, I guess.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The owner of the galatiel didn't even know the parent birds were breeding until after the baby had fledged, then they noticed a funny looking bird in the aviary one day.


----------

